# new TT owner here!



## schumi78 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all, i've just bought my first TT after a couple of months looking for the right one

Got a silver '03 plate with 70k for just under 10k from the quattro centre - can't beleieve they only gave me £500 for my trusty Celica 

anyway all is good so far, not had a German car before so hoping for the same reliability as my Toyota with slightly better residuals!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have you seen that the TTOC are having its yearly meet at Rockingham this Sunday have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## schumi78 (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes did see that, bit too soon for me though as i'm at the other end of the country this weekend, looks like its going to be good though and will look forward to checking out the pics...


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome to the madhouse  :wink:

You're gonna regret buying that TT....you'll never be able to let go of it again - they're too addictive  8)


----------

